# Tissot Tissonic Lands!



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

This landed with me a few days back and Ive got to say its the best looking tuning fork that Ive had and this one is going to be with me a while, wont say its a keeper because every time I say that something better comes up! but its definately in the driving seat! Came with a crummy plastic strap on so put this old spiedel expander on it and gave it a bit of a clean. Looking better already I think.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I love the dial on this one. Have you thought of putting it on a blue leather strap?

Rob


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Barryboy said:


> I love the dial on this one. Have you thought of putting it on a blue leather strap?
> 
> Rob


I would like to see pics of it with a blue strap or any others searching the web for pics now! wonder if you can get black with blue stitching!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Hadley Roma MS893 comes in black with a blue stitched version...










Hard to get in the UK though. I buy from the US.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Who. Me? said:


> Hadley Roma MS893 comes in black with a blue stitched version...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thats nice something like that could be good! any wrist shots?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

1250banditman said:


> Yes thats nice something like that could be good! any wrist shots?


Kinky! Sorry, no wrist shots and the house is a bit in disarray at the moment as we're doing renovations, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to upload any soon (the above is an old one from my photobucket album).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bought one from Des a few weeks ago, I must admit except when I'm at work it's not been off my wrist since! Just love it.

Picture is Gary's


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just noticed yours doesn't have the f300 on the dial


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

I noticed that too! apparently some had it and others didnt, Ive seen pics with and without! Its certainly a nice size watch some of the pictures dont put this across but its quite a chunky beasty


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've got two of the "*red*" versions:


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've got two of the "*red*" versions:


The mesh bracelet goes well with the square one Paul! very nice.

Just hope I can hold on to mine as Im negotiating another sale for something else yet again


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

awesome watches fella's...

...off to find one!


----------



## alg59 (Mar 4, 2011)

hi guys, a bit new to all this, but i must say this watch has a nicer look than the bulova's


----------

